# snowbear backdrag



## jacob land and (Jan 25, 2006)

does anyone know if you can back drag with the snow bear plow, is it heavy enough even though theres no hydraulic down preasure?


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

you cant really backdrag with the snowbear plow ... unless you have custom brackets like i have to mount some small weights behind the blade ...


----------



## 00 Ram (Nov 11, 2004)

I don't know if its the weight issue so much as the fact that there isn't much holding the sb onto the truck. If you were to back drag, the force that would be trying to pull the plow away from the front of the truck is only countered by 2 small pins. they may not be strong enough for that job. They're perfectly adequate to do what they were designed for, which is to keep the plow frame from jiggling off the undercarriage during normal driving vibrations and bumps and so forth. When pushing, the force isn't on the pins; its on the undercarriage, which then transfers to the vehicle frame. 

conventional plows work the same way, but they have much bigger pins. 

I don't think a non-power-angling plow lends itself to back-dragging, anyway. the typical scenario I'm picturing would require the blade to be straight for taking a bite out of a snow bank in tight quarters...then scooping it off to the side somewhere by angleing the plow and pushing forward. 

I've only used mine a couple of times, but it seems to be heavy enough to scrape a considerable amount of gravel off the driveway. :crying: its been warm around here, though, so its not exactly frozen hard.


----------



## jeepplow (Sep 23, 2003)

*Back dragging*

I have a Wrangler with the Snowbear. This is my third season with it (though like everyone else, I have not used it more than once this year). I would back drag the snow from the front of my garage all the time with it. Only had to drag it about 3 feet. I have moved 6-8 inch snows (mostly powder) with it and it worked fine.

I also had a lengthy gravel drive - maybe 300 feet with a turn around. Had little problem with grabbing the gravel which surprised me actually. I even spread >4" on the entire drive after the first year and still didn't pick up much gravel. I had the shoes adjusted fairly low since I was always plowing gravel/dirt.

The Snowbear did everything great for me.


----------



## bluejeep (Dec 1, 2005)

i have a snowbear on a wrangler... the plow does not do a good job and backdraging. i do a lot of driveways and evertime its a problem. Sometimes i jump out of the jeep and jump on the plow to force it down but it just goes back up when in R.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

The main factor affecting backdragging effectiveness is weight. The lighter the plow, the more tendency there is to "ride up" on the snow while you're going backyards. Snoway overcame this problem with it's downpressure. You can counter this on Fisher and Western (and others) by not holding the controller down for the float position.

Just a thought, but would it be possible to put a small reversed blade behind the regular blade on the "personal plows" to dig in when backblading?


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

I have backdragged a bit. It isn't perfect..but works OK..

What I find works OK sometimes is plowing the snow a few (5-6) feet....lifting the blade...moving the truck a couple feet forward ...lowering the blade in front of the pile...then backdragging it. It natually only works well on a few inches of snow.....

If there is a lot of inches (6-8+) I just try and backdrag it a few times..get the pile down..then push the last few inches (scraping it) forward..then backdragging the pile..

There must be a way to add something to the frame of the plow (near the winch maybe)...like a big 12v actuator or 2.. going down to the bottom back edge of the blade itself..maybe it could give some additional down force. 

Or make some kind of latch to secure the top and bottom triangle pivot frame together to prevent it from raising up. Maybe using Heavy Duty bungee cords would work too 

But as it is..it works well enough for me and my driveway. I am able to backdrag well enough right now.. I try and keep it simple ..

Paul


----------



## 00 Ram (Nov 11, 2004)

Mick said:


> Just a thought, but would it be possible to put a small reversed blade behind the regular blade on the "personal plows" to dig in when backblading?


I'm sure you "could".....but if you had the skill set and materials and gumtion to do such a thing, I don't think you would be using this type of plow in the first place.

My brother in law, for example...machinist and welder....he's owned countless plows, but was joking with me the other day that he'd never actually _bought_ one. Whenever he decides that he wants to put a plow on whatever it is that he's driving this week  , he just takes whatever junk is lying around from any of his many contacts, welds up a custom frame for it, and bada-bing/bada-boom, he's in business.

I was commenting to him how my snowbear is a little bit short, and he said "you know, it would be pretty easy to lengthen it..." 
"yeah", I said. "easy for YOU". 

for now, if I feel the need to back drag, I'll just have the wife come out and sit on the plow for the extra weight.


----------



## mobo (Jan 23, 2005)

I just wanted to say I have the winter wolf and this is my 3rd year with it and I had the same problem with back dragging. I found that if you back drag once and then plow it forward then drag back again it clears really well. I used plowed over the weekend and we had about 5 inches of wet heavy snow and it worked out great. I would tell ever one to try it and see if it works for them.


----------



## bluejeep (Dec 1, 2005)

Mick said:


> The main factor affecting backdragging effectiveness is weight. The lighter the plow, the more tendency there is to "ride up" on the snow while you're going backyards. Snoway overcame this problem with it's downpressure. You can counter this on Fisher and Western (and others) by not holding the controller down for the float position.
> 
> Just a thought, but would it be possible to put a small reversed blade behind the regular blade on the "personal plows" to dig in when backblading?


I dont want to keep my snowbear! So please dont make up things on how to keep it down!! LOL 
But anyway i never plowed with a hydralic plow so if i keep the swtch down on it the plow will not go up with the snow?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

bluejeep said:


> ...But anyway i never plowed with a hydralic plow so if i keep the swtch down on it the plow will not go up with the snow?


Not quite - you misread my post. By holding it down, you might put it in Float mode and defeat the purpose. By pushing it just enough to get the plow to go down but not holding it down, it "locks" the plow into position and it won't follow the contour of the surface. This works well on flat surfaces, but if the driveway/surface isn't flat, the plow won't drop or raise.

I just put mine in "Float". The weight of the 9' moldboard is enough to hold it down and not let it ride up on the snow. If I've got more than a few feet to backdrag or deep snow, I just angle it and windrow in reverse.


----------



## backdragon (Feb 7, 2006)

*backdragblades*

Mic

Instead of haveing a rear mounted plow why would attach a unit on the rear of your truck .And add up to 3,ft to the rear making your truck to long to be efective


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Mick said:


> By pushing it just enough to get the plow to go down but not holding it down, it "locks" the plow into position and it won't follow the contour of the surface. This works well on flat surfaces, but if the driveway/surface isn't flat, the plow won't drop or raise.


Mick I hope your talking about the Fisher or Western Personal(Suburbanite and Homesteader) plows because the normal Fishers and Westerns have chain lifts... but of course you know that...


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

backdragon said:


> Mic
> 
> Instead of haveing a rear mounted plow why would attach a unit on the rear of your truck .And add up to 3,ft to the rear making your truck to long to be efective Instead Call All seasons Landscape equipment (269)964 9503 or check out Discount to plow site gaiiery get your


I tried searching for that site. This was the result: Web Results - 
Your search - - did not match any documents.
No pages were found containing .

But I don't have a rear mounted plow. I was trying to help out a guy who wanted to be able to backdrag better with a Snowbear.


----------



## bluejeep (Dec 1, 2005)

Frozen001 said:


> Mick I hope your talking about the Fisher or Western Personal(Suburbanite and Homesteader) plows because the normal Fishers and Westerns have chain lifts... but of course you know that...


thats what i thought, there is a hydro lift that just lifts and lowers the plow by a chain on some of them.


----------



## backdragon (Feb 7, 2006)

*backdragblades*

hope to help out soon. I cant say enough about without bragging works so well made the first one and never took it off. Buddys wanted one results patten pending .Trying to keep up with differnt makes & models .

Thank You

backdragon
PoPs up on google


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

backdragon

FYI if you are the maker/supplier you have to be a sponcer to sell your stuff on here....


----------



## bpabuzz (Oct 1, 2006)

*Mounting Snowbear Winter Wolf to Jeep TJ*

I bought a used SB Winter Wolf plow today. As far as I can tell, the mounting system involves a single bar fastened to the front bumper of the vehicle. Can you tell me if a 2002Jeep Wrangler requires additional mounting equipment?


----------



## 00 Ram (Nov 11, 2004)

No, it doesn't mount to the bumper; The bar mounts to 2 brackets that mount to the vehicle frame. The brackets are made for your specific make/model of vehicle. You can buy them directly from SnowBear.


----------

